# Stocking 75g with an Oscar.



## OscarFan_413 (Nov 11, 2019)

Hello, I have a 75g long aquarium and I need some Ideas for stocking. I want to for sure put a Oscar in, and I know I shouldn't put anything else really, in but I feel like it would be kind of boreing with just an Oscar? Help would be much appreciated!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

I firmly believe that any 4ft tank, regardless of volume is too small for an average size adult Oscar. Tank mates, def not. Oscar has a personality and distinct character unmatched in the hobby,imho. They do very well living alone. To get the most from this cichlid,big space and pristine water are critical. If 75g is your tank of choice,I strongly suggest a smaller fish. Imagine a fish well over a foot long, weighing 3lbs confined to a 48x18in box. No good. I speak from 50 yrs of keeping Oscars
.


----------



## OscarFan_413 (Nov 11, 2019)

Oscar6 said:


> I firmly believe that any 4ft tank, regardless of volume is too small for an average size adult Oscar. Tank mates, def not. Oscar has a personality and distinct character unmatched in the hobby,imho. They do very well living alone. To get the most from this cichlid,big space and pristine water are critical. If 75g is your tank of choice,I strongly suggest a smaller fish. Imagine a fish well over a foot long, weighing 3lbs confined to a 48x18in box. No good. I speak from 50 yrs of keeping Oscars
> .


Thanks for your reply! The 75g was the largest I could buy. Your information was greatly appreciated. Do you have any other Stocking ideas then? Going around another South American chiclid?


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

Options are many.Maybe a Google search will reveal something that catches your eye. The come back and look for input from folks that may have some of what you like. I can personally recommend a female Festae as a single fish in a 75. Google that one.


----------

